# Shrimp from Joe Patti's



## kristopherrimes (Oct 4, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I was wondering if anyone had tried to use shrimp from Joe Patti's for sheepshead fishing. I am going to take my daughter outthis <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">eveningand my schedule is not going to allow me to keep shrimp alive. I can't see how using the whole shrimp they have would be all that much different from frozen shrimp. Thanks


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

you should use fresh bait instead of frozen anyways.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I haven't had much luck with dead shrimp for sheepshead unless they are really hungry. If I were you I would think about using fiddler crabs, they will stay alive for a while as long as they don't get too hot. Good luck!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I always get my shrimp from Joe patties, its the cheapest place to get shrimp around and also one of the freshest.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

sheepies are picky! if your fresh shrimp from patties are headless they wont work well. i use fiddlers or big live shrimp aka tiger prawns.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

scrape some oysters off the pillings, shuck em, and use the slime. Its like crack they cant get enough....


----------

